# Is there a comic with a story like this?



## Saharafox (Sep 15, 2009)

A huge war between furries and humans, with the humans have concentration camps and killing all furries.
You know kind of Nazi esque, then with some story set around it?


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 15, 2009)

Saharafox said:


> A huge war between furries and humans, with the humans have concentration camps and killing all furries.
> You know kind of Nazi esque, then with some story set around it?



You should waste less time on the internet and more time helping the needy.


----------



## Saharafox (Sep 15, 2009)

Ilayas said:


> You should waste less time on the internet and more time helping the needy.


 Stalker


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 15, 2009)

Saharafox said:


> A huge war between furries and humans, with the humans have concentration camps and killing all furries.
> You know kind of Nazi esque, then with some story set around it?



That doesn't really seem appealing. Mostly because, as you've pointed out, it's replacing Jews (and any other person whom they chose) with furries. Better off coming up with something a little more creative. :|


----------



## Saharafox (Sep 15, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> That doesn't really seem appealing. Mostly because, as you've pointed out, it's replacing Jews (and any other person whom they chose) with furries. Better off coming up with something a little more creative. :|


 Well I think it would be a great story.
If you could think of a way to make it more creative don't be afraid to show it.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 15, 2009)

Saharafox said:


> Well I think it would be a great story.



How would you make it different from any other prejudice/ genocide (etc.) story out there?


----------



## Saharafox (Sep 15, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> How would you make it different from any other prejudice/ genocide (etc.) story out there?


 Put it, in space !


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2009)

Edit: never mind.


----------



## lostfoxeh (Sep 24, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> That doesn't really seem appealing. Mostly because, as you've pointed out, it's replacing Jews (and any other person whom they chose) with furries. Better off coming up with something a little more creative. :|



Depending oh how it is written that could be very good. Just because it could have roots into our history doesn't mark it off as a bad read. Now if it is a carbon copy of The Diary of Ann Frank then that would be uncreative. Anyways most books are actually copies of other books that have already been written when you generalize them enough.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 3, 2009)

The most I can request is Maus, a published comic about WW2 only they replace Jews with mice and Nazis with cats.  It's awesomely dark and creepy.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maus


----------

